# Hello



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi my name is Mike Davis. I may be known to some of you as I am a fancy mouse breeder of many years experience. I have been a member of the NMC and the L&SCM&RC on and off for the past thirty years and have kept and exhibited every single colour and coat pattern of fancy mouse at some point during that time. I was also a judge for both clubs.

Although I have now been out of the fancy for a few years I still keep an eye on what's going on and have now decided that I would like to start up again. Those of you who do know me will probably remember that I was lucky enough to be quite successful with the marked varieties, especially Broken, Dutch and Rumpwhites. For my sins I would very like to take up Brokens and Rumpwhites again.

Is there anyone out there who can help me make a start or can suggest who I should contact to obtain some foundation stock. Also it would be nice to hear from anyone who remembers me from my past time in the fancy.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Best wishes,
Mike


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Mike!

Welcome to the forum! I don't know you, but glad your breeding show mice.  Where are you located? Im in Minnesota, if your semi close (doubtfull i'm kind of alone over here) than i have three litters available right now. Chamapagnes, fawns, creams, pew, agoutis, etc. 

Good luck on your search 
Michelle


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi Mike-Remember you well, PM me and I will give you all the contacts you need mate. Welcome back.Wight Isle Stud-P.S. where you living Nowadays ?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! (back!)


----------

